# Malipoense bud watch!!!



## troy (Jun 9, 2016)

This should be a good one!!!!! I will keep this updated till bloom!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 9, 2016)

What bud?!! oke:

Take one from up above looking down so we can see.
It is rather early to spike, isn't it?
It will take forever! 

Good luck!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 9, 2016)

Where's Waldo....and the bud?!


----------



## troy (Jun 9, 2016)

It's gonna bloom!!! It started swelling in february lol.. the sheath leaf is coming up


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2016)

You know how long time this is going to take? Would be happy if it is out for X-mas:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 10, 2016)

Question; why is the plant stuck on the side of the pot and not centered? Are all your plants this why for ease of watering?


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hoping for the best-good luck


----------



## troy (Jun 10, 2016)

Rick, the plant is on the side because of roots


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2016)

Bud!? Are you serious? If this is in bud I predict February 2017.


----------



## troy (Jun 10, 2016)

Lol...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 10, 2016)

Mine showed sheath in late summer and flowered in March. 
This is usual as I'm sure you know. Start in late summer or fall then bloom in the following spring. 

I also have plenty of plants potted this way due to the shape of roots.


----------



## troy (Jun 10, 2016)

I didn't want to repot it in an 8 inch pot


----------

